# Palliative African Pygmy hedgehog



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

hi guys unfortunately I have a palliative African Pygmy hedgehog. My poor little man who I have had for almost 5 years has an inoperable tumour on his face. I'm so terrified about it. He has had biopsies done and confirmed and I'm having to syringe feed him blended up cat biscuits (he's so picky and won't eat anything else I give him except dried mealies) he's still managing to eat his mealworms, he's drinking by himself and he's still happy and running in his wheel. He's on metacam for pain and to slow the growth but he's constantly going on antibiotics because it keeps going gunky. Im syringe feeding day and night trying to maintain his weight. I'm just so scared of when the time comes that I have to have him PTS. He's my littlest tiniest baby and I've had him since I was at uni. I can't even imagine not having him.


----------

